# Chissà martedi che vedo la 21



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Che bordello che mi fate.
Le porto due borse di vestiti dei miei bambini oramai piccoli per loro, lavati e stirati dalla mia consorte alla quale racconto di portarle ad una mia collaboratrice.
Lei li riusa col suo.
Voi ricchi usate riusare i vestiti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che bordello che mi fate.
> Le porto due borse di vestiti dei miei bambini oramai piccoli per loro, lavati e stirati dalla mia consorte alla quale racconto di portarle ad una mia collaboratrice.
> Lei li riusa col suo.
> Voi ricchi usate riusare i vestiti?


ho visto ricchi riusare vestiti delle amiche firmati.
Per poi criticare chi riusa abiti economici.
Vedi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Prendo vestiti usati e ne regalo alle amiche.
Ovviamente mi devono piacere.
Ho potuto regalare solo i vestiti di mia figlia, mio figlio distruggeva tutto. 
A me hanno dato pochissimo.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

È  capitato più spesso di regalarli, ma anche di aver ricevuti; dovrebbe essere una cosa assolutamente normale. E non dipende nemmeno dal ceto ma da come si ragiona.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ricevuto di ogni, e ha fatto gran comodo. Pure adesso ho ancora qualcosa che potrò usare in futuro.
Dato via di ogni, compresi molti accessori anche a mia volta ricevuti. Per i giochi (ovviamente lì gli chiedo il "permesso") mi metto a tavolino con mio figlio, decidiamo insieme quelli che non gli servono più e anche a chi darli.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È  capitato più spesso di regalarli, ma anche di aver ricevuti; dovrebbe essere una cosa assolutamente normale. E non dipende nemmeno dal ceto ma da come si ragiona.


Anche perché sono cose tra amici o parenti e generalmente si è pari. Di certo non offrirei una maglia usata di Zara a Veronica Lario.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Capita a volte che la chiesa faccia la carità al castello....


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché sono cose tra amici o parenti e generalmente si è pari. Di certo non offrirei una maglia usata di Zara a Veronica Lario.


Ti potresti però anche stupire 
Io ho una amica, una cara persona, ha avuto un altro figlio, e le ho offerto di passarle un po' di cose del mio. Non è che si sia offesa (siamo amiche), ma ho sentito subito che ci e' rimasta male, sicche' ho chiuso subito l'argomento. Finanziariamente non è povera, ma neppure ricca...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti potresti però anche stupire
> Io ho una amica, una cara persona, ha avuto un altro figlio, e le ho offerto di passarle un po' di cose del mio. Non è che si sia offesa (siamo amiche), ma ho sentito subito che ci e' rimasta male, sicche' ho chiuso subito l'argomento. Finanziariamente non è povera, ma neppure ricca...


Ma c’è anche la sindrome da Madonna, non la cantante , per cui il proprio Gesù bambino deve avere cose vergini.
Da tre anni e mezzo mia figlia è stata vestita praticamente solo con tute blu, azzurre e grigie perché potessi poi usarle per il fratello. Ma sono più che altro posizioni di principio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma c’è anche la sindrome da Madonna, non la cantante , per cui il proprio Gesù bambino deve avere cose vergini.
> Da tre anni e mezzo mia figlia è stata vestita praticamente solo con tute blu, azzurre e grigie perché potessi poi usarle per il fratello. Ma sono più che altro posizioni di principio.


Lei ha avuto prima la femmina. Il maschio peraltro e' capitato in una età in cui non se lo aspettava neanche più, non aveva fatto di questi conti. Comunque boh.... Non è che mio figlio non sarebbe stato vestito, o non avrebbe avuto una serie di accessori, semplicemente riceverli mi ha fatto piacere e comodo. Altrettanto ho fatto e faccio io, ed è vero che ci sono cose che ora non sono più riciclabili (durata media dei pantaloni, anche di quelli fighetti? Una settimana, poi compaiono buchi..., ma vabbè, mio figlio e' pure un caso disperato  ), ma tipo giacche, magliette, maglioni, pantaloncini.... E' roba che si riusa senza problemi, anche perché non è che restano in misura tutto sto tempo... Peraltro mi sono ricevuta pure roba nuova ancora con l'etichetta, per dire, o cose di marca top che in effetti non hanno avuto problemi anche a fare il terzo passaggio. Tra queste persino alcune scarpe. Boh. Nuove. Sinceramente dopo due volte di numero che le mette il mio pare abbiano fatto la guerra... Ecco: quelle mai sognata di riciclarle.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei ha avuto prima la femmina. Il maschio peraltro e' capitato in una età in cui non se lo aspettava neanche più, non aveva fatto di questi conti. Comunque boh.... Non è che mio figlio non sarebbe stato vestito, o non avrebbe avuto una serie di accessori, semplicemente riceverli mi ha fatto piacere e comodo. Altrettanto ho fatto e faccio io, ed è vero che ci sono cose che ora non sono più riciclabili (durata media dei pantaloni, anche di quelli fighetti? Una settimana, poi compaiono buchi..., ma vabbè, mio figlio e' pure un caso disperato  ), ma tipo giacche, magliette, maglioni, pantaloncini.... E' roba che si riusa senza problemi, anche perché non è che restano in misura tutto sto tempo... Peraltro mi sono ricevuta pure roba nuova ancora con l'etichetta, per dire, o cose di marca top che in effetti non hanno avuto problemi anche a fare il terzo passaggio. Tra queste persino alcune scarpe. Boh. Nuove. Sinceramente dopo due volte di numero che le mette il mio pare abbiano fatto la guerra... Ecco: quelle mai sognata di riciclarle.


Appunto.
Il rifiuto è un po’ da sindrome della Madonna o ...Franzoni.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei ha avuto prima la femmina. Il maschio peraltro e' capitato in una età in cui non se lo aspettava neanche più, non aveva fatto di questi conti. Comunque boh.... Non è che mio figlio non sarebbe stato vestito, o non avrebbe avuto una serie di accessori, semplicemente riceverli mi ha fatto piacere e comodo. Altrettanto ho fatto e faccio io, ed è vero che ci sono cose che ora non sono più riciclabili (durata media dei pantaloni, anche di quelli fighetti? Una settimana, poi compaiono buchi..., ma vabbè, mio figlio e' pure un caso disperato  ), ma tipo giacche, magliette, maglioni, pantaloncini.... E' roba che si riusa senza problemi, anche perché non è che restano in misura tutto sto tempo... Peraltro mi sono ricevuta pure roba nuova ancora con l'etichetta, per dire, o cose di marca top che in effetti non hanno avuto problemi anche a fare il terzo passaggio. Tra queste persino alcune scarpe. Boh. Nuove. Sinceramente dopo due volte di numero che le mette il mio pare abbiano fatto la guerra... Ecco: quelle mai sognata di riciclarle.


Comunque anche il mio distruggeva tutti i vestiti ed è sempre stato un bambino tranquillo. Ma le scivolate erano irrinunciabili


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Il rifiuto è un po’ da sindrome della Madonna o ...Franzoni.


Ma no! 
Semplicemente e' frutto di un certo pensiero per cui la roba usata e' da poracci. Ma anche lei eh. Piuttosto una roba da poco ma nuova, ma sia mai una cosa già usata. I miei sono così pure loro, per dire, io proprio tutt'altra mentalità. Ma tutti quelli che mi hanno offerto cose hanno iniziato chiedendomi "ti offendi se...", al che ho interrotto subito il  "circolo" dicendo che non solo non mi offendo, ma è tanta manna dal cielo!


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque anche il mio distruggeva tutti i vestiti ed è sempre stato un bambino tranquillo. Ma le scivolate erano irrinunciabili


No, ma... Tempo una settimana. A volte anche meno! Il mio non è tranquillo, oramai quando lo sento dire  "ahia" parte la risposta di default che  "non è niente!"


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Io sono cresciuta indossando anche abiti di seconda, terza o quarta mano che mia madre scambiava con le sue cugine o cognate.

E riciclo tranquillamente abiti per i miei figli da amiche, conoscenti ecc.
Solo con le scarpe, soprattutto se parecchio usate, evito.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che bordello che mi fate.
> Le porto due borse di vestiti dei miei bambini oramai piccoli per loro, lavati e stirati dalla mia consorte alla quale racconto di portarle ad una mia collaboratrice.
> Lei li riusa col suo.
> Voi ricchi usate riusare i vestiti?


Mai. La mia lavanderia li ritira, li sterilizza e li rivende. A me in cambio mi dà il 50% del venduto in buoni sconto. Il servizio me lo sono inventato io, e va piuttosto bene.


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che bordello che mi fate.
> Le porto due borse di vestiti dei miei bambini oramai piccoli per loro, lavati e stirati dalla mia consorte alla quale racconto di portarle ad una mia collaboratrice.
> Lei li riusa col suo.
> Voi ricchi usate riusare i vestiti?


Gli indumenti tenuti bene li ho sempre portati in un negozio che compra e vende vestiti di marca. Di solito mi da il 40% del ricavato.
Per un periodo li ho passati alla figlia di un'amica ma poi non sono più combaciate le taglie.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Semplicemente e' frutto di un certo pensiero per cui la roba usata e' da poracci. Ma anche lei eh. Piuttosto una roba da poco ma nuova, ma sia mai una cosa già usata. I miei sono così pure loro, per dire, io proprio tutt'altra mentalità. Ma tutti quelli che mi hanno offerto cose hanno iniziato chiedendomi "ti offendi se...", al che ho interrotto subito il  "circolo" dicendo che non solo non mi offendo, ma è tanta manna dal cielo!


Ma non volersi sentire poracci è un po’ da poracci


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non volersi sentire poracci è un po’ da poracci


I miei avevano ad esempio avuto  "davanti" i genitori che raccontavano di quando le scarpe non erano più a misura, e quelle del fratello maggiore erano senza suola. Mia mamma stessa ha avuto anni in cui il riciclo le e' stato fatto un po' vivere come un rimedio inevitabile, e di fatto un po' per un certo tempo lo e' stato. Io l'ho potuta ragionare con in testa un certo anacronismo... Ancora oggi ho una amica che in passato ha patito la fame, se le domandi con che criteri sceglie un ristorante ti dice. "l'abbondanza"


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> I miei avevano ad esempio avuto  "davanti" i genitori che raccontavano di quando le scarpe non erano più a misura, e quelle del fratello maggiore erano senza suola. Mia mamma stessa ha avuto anni in cui il riciclo le e' stato fatto un po' vivere come un rimedio inevitabile, e di fatto un po' per un certo tempo lo e' stato. Io l'ho potuta ragionare con in testa un certo anacronismo... Ancora oggi ho una amica che in passato ha patito la fame, se le domandi con che criteri sceglie un ristorante ti dice. "l'abbondanza"


Io ho vissuto penuria e abbondanza, però non mi sono sentita umiliata da poraccia e non mi sono esaltata da benestante.
Credo che sia carattere.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che bordello che mi fate.
> Le porto due borse di vestiti dei miei bambini oramai piccoli per loro, lavati e stirati dalla mia consorte alla quale racconto di portarle ad una mia collaboratrice.
> Lei li riusa col suo.
> Voi ricchi usate riusare i vestiti?


al di la' di tutto trovo patetico il fatto che tu numeri le donne con cui stai.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> al di la' di tutto trovo patetico il fatto che tu numeri le donne con cui stai.


Invece di parlare per niente, dovresti leggere i pregressi e capire perché le sto numerando. Tutto è nato da voi, non certo da me.
Che poi mi piace pure il disordine mischiando tutto.
Torniamo al tema del topic? C'è la fai? Sei connesso? You can see me...


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece di parlare per niente, dovresti leggere i pregressi e capire perché le sto numerando. Tutto è nato da voi, non certo da me.
> Che poi mi piace pure il disordine mischiando tutto.
> Torniamo al tema del topic? C'è la fai? Sei connesso? You can see me...


ma tu sei stronzo cosi' di natura o lo sei solo qui?
1) Parlo quando mi pare e piace e non devo rendere conto a te
2) Cio' non toglie che sia patetico che le numeri
3) Ce la faccio molto piu' di te.  Sei solo un bimbominkia che usa il sesso per conservare la propria autostima. Cresci bimbo
4) Non c'e' nessuna regola che impone l'argomento del topic: dico quello che mi pare e piace.
5) p.s. il "voi" qui non esiste. Hai il chiodo fisso che c'e' un gruppo (caxxata) che ce l'ha con te.
6) p.s. 2 l'argomento dovresti proporlo su alfemminile.it  o su donnamoderna.it non qui.
7) p.s.3 non e' che ne ne freghi piu' di tanto di andare a leggere i "pregressi" da bimbominkia, anzi, evito accuratamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma tu sei stronzo cosi' di natura o lo sei solo qui?
> 1) Parlo quando mi pare e piace e non devo rendere conto a te
> 2) Cio' non toglie che sia patetico che le numeri
> 3) Ce la faccio molto piu' di te.  Sei solo un bimbominkia che usa il sesso per conservare la propria autostima. Cresci bimbo
> ...


Bla bla bla bla.
1) come tutti,ma tu più a vanvera degli altri.
2) le numero per ironizzare su qualcuno che me ne ha attribuito un numero preciso da me mai detto così preciso e per far parlare i curiosi
3) il sesso è piacevole, lo ammetto
4) certo, sei bravo così ma non arrabbiarti, non ne hai motivo
5) uso il voi per riverenza nei vostri confronti
6) su alf ho militato e non sono l'unico qui ma come dicevo in precedenza oggi è impossibile starci. Donna moderna cos'è?
7) se non leggi i pregressi poi fai interventi fuoriluogo come questi


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece di parlare per niente, dovresti leggere i pregressi e capire perché le sto numerando. Tutto è nato da voi, non certo da me.
> Che poi mi piace pure il disordine mischiando tutto.
> Torniamo al tema del topic? C'è la fai? Sei connesso? You can see me...


Vero. Quando ti scopi la legittima e si mischiano i sapori...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero. Quando ti scopi la legittima e si mischiano i sapori...


O due amiche nello stesso letto....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O due amiche nello stesso letto....


 Vabbè ma quello che c'entra col tradimento? Andare a rimorchiare insieme è il massimo della condivisione.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma quello che c'entra col tradimento? Andare a rimorchiare insieme è il massimo della condivisione.


C'entra c'entra...la mia attuale amante ha queste splendide manie....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> C'entra c'entra...la mia attuale amante ha queste splendide manie....


Vabbè tesoro mio, Nel 2020 ormai le donne si scelgono sulla base di criteri oggettivi. Stai parlando con uno che pensa che le mono orgasmiche andrebbero chiuse nelle riserve come i lupi dell'Appennino. Una donna che non abbia mai avuto esperienze con altre femmine è il corrispettivo del ventunesimo secolo della brava ragazza che non faceva sesso orale fino al 1950. Sei tanto cara, ma passo oltre.


----------



## Lostris (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una donna che non abbia mai avuto esperienze con altre femmine è il corrispettivo del ventunesimo secolo della brava ragazza che non faceva sesso orale fino al 1950. Sei tanto cara, ma passo oltre.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece di parlare per niente, dovresti leggere i pregressi e capire perché le sto numerando. Tutto è nato da voi, non certo da me.
> Che poi mi piace pure il disordine mischiando tutto.
> Torniamo al tema del topic? C'è la fai? Sei connesso? You can see me...


Guarda, non ho voglia di rileggere,ma sono quasi sicuro che sia stato tu a citare il numero di amanti negli anni; la progressività è venuta dopo per delimitare cronologicamente i fatti da te esposti.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda, non ho voglia di rileggere,ma sono quasi sicuro che sia stato tu a citare il numero di amanti negli anni; la progressività è venuta dopo per delimitare cronologicamente i fatti da te esposti.


Ti smentisco subito.
Una persona mi ha chiesto quante amanti ho avuto tra un figlio e l'altro, chissà che centrava poi inserire il secondo discorso nel primo, ma come ben sai entrare nei ragionamenti contorti dei sofferenti è impossibile.
Ed io ho risposto uno numero compreso tra 40 e un altro numero che non ricordo.
Da quel giorno il soggetto in questione ha deciso che sono 40, lei lo ha deciso, come sono anche state decise cose sul mio conto che io leggo silente e stupito del buontempo che si perde a parlare di cose che non si sanno, senza di fatto chiedere nulla al sottoscritto, che invece essendo l'attore delle sue di cose, avrebbe potuto rispondere seremanente.
In fondo siete un bell'esperimento sociale.
Si prenda  ad esempio ed è solo un esempio la raccomandazione.
Sono state fatte 1000 congetture, tutte assolutamente lecite quanto inutili.
NEl momento in cui una utente mi ha chiesto di parlarne, ne ho parlato con estrema serenità e tutte ste congetture tanto lecite quanto inutili su ISEE, corruzione, tangenti, avvisi di garanzia, uranio impoverito, sono andate a ramengo perché scaturite unicamente da menti contorte che piuttosto che chiedere si arrampicano sul palco della cuccagna per vedere che i premi son già stati presi da altri.
Altro argomento che portò ad esempio, l'amniocentesi con l'amante: tante congetture, tante puttanate, ma domande zero. Si parla di etica, bolla, protezione, non ingerenza e bla bla bla, ma la fonte dell'argomento che in questo caso essendo lui l'attore non si interpella e Marianna ve lo ha anche fatto notare. Ma siete troppo presi da voi stessi per abbassarvi a chiedere. E noi intanto continuiamo a leggervi. Te capì caro Stany?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè tesoro mio, Nel 2020 ormai le donne si scelgono sulla base di criteri oggettivi. Stai parlando con uno che pensa che le mono orgasmiche andrebbero chiuse nelle riserve come i lupi dell'Appennino. Una donna che non abbia mai avuto esperienze con altre femmine è il corrispettivo del ventunesimo secolo della brava ragazza che non faceva sesso orale fino al 1950. Sei tanto cara, ma passo oltre.


io aggiungo. Un uomo che non ha provato a dar via le natiche, non può considerarsi degno del 2020 dove la sessualità è libera.
Abbattiamo queste barriere morali.
@Lostris evolviti


----------



## Lostris (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io aggiungo. Un uomo che non ha provato a dar via le natiche, non può considerarsi degno del 2020 dove la sessualità è libera.
> Abbattiamo queste barriere morali.
> @Lostris evolviti


Credo che la libertà stia nel fare ciò che piace tanto quanto nel non fare ciò che che non va di fare.

Semplicemente.

A ciascuno l’onore e l’onere  di valutare se la propria scelta sia consapevole/in base alla propria indole o frutto di barriere sociali/morali/culturali ed eventualmente valutare anche la voglia di buttar giù qualche muro.

Io mi sento molto libera


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti smentisco subito.
> Una persona mi ha chiesto quante amanti ho avuto tra un figlio e l'altro, chissà che centrava poi inserire il secondo discorso nel primo, ma come ben sai entrare nei ragionamenti contorti dei sofferenti è impossibile.
> Ed io ho risposto uno numero compreso tra 40 e un altro numero che non ricordo.
> Da quel giorno il soggetto in questione ha deciso che sono 40, lei lo ha deciso, come sono anche state decise cose sul mio conto che io leggo silente e stupito del buontempo che si perde a parlare di cose che non si sanno, senza di fatto chiedere nulla al sottoscritto, che invece essendo l'attore delle sue di cose, avrebbe potuto rispondere seremanente.
> ...


Forse però non ti e' chiara una cosa.
Qui frega una mazza a nessuno di fornire l'interpretazione autentica. Se frega a te tenere il discorso in modo che non venga distorto da interpretazioni, intervieni e lo fai. Non aspetti che gli altri ti facciano domanda come un tronista dalla De Filippi. Dai che ce la puoi fare a cogliere la differenza tra interesse all'argomento per cui si lancia una discussione e interesse ad altro. Forza!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse però non ti e' chiara una cosa.
> Qui frega una mazza a nessuno di fornire l'interpretazione autentica. Se frega a te tenere il discorso in modo che non venga distorto da interpretazioni, intervieni e lo fai. Non aspetti che gli altri ti facciano domanda come un tronista dalla De Filippi. Dai che ce la puoi fare a cogliere la differenza tra interesse all'argomento per cui si lancia una discussione e interesse ad altro. Forza!


Non si tratta di fare il tronista, ma di evitare di sparare una marea di cacate pensando di essere in tenutari della verità assoluta e per che cosa poi? Per non fare una domanda. 
Hai dato anche a Maryanna questa risposta? Non me lo ricorso più.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si tratta di fare il tronista, ma di evitare di sparare una marea di cacate pensando di essere in tenutari della verità assoluta e per che cosa poi? Per non fare una domanda.
> Hai dato anche a Maryanna questa risposta? Non me lo ricorso più.


Non hai capito ancora.
Non frega un cazzo a nessuno se ad un certo punto la discussione si sposta anche su tematiche che non ti riguardano, o su punti di vista che non ti corrispondono. Capito così?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai capito ancora.
> Non frega un cazzo a nessuno se ad un certo punto la discussione si sposta anche su tematiche che non ti riguardano, o su punti di vista che non ti corrispondono. Capito così?


E su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, si porta la vicenda personale ad un livello di macro argomento superiore oggettivizzandolo.
Ma in questo se così fai, non fai continui riferimenti al di lei marito, al l'amante stessa, al soggetto, ed a quella specifica vicenda perché così si casca continuamente dal macro argomento allo specifico e poi se viene comodo si dice che si parlava in generale se non viene comodo si fanno le congetture.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, si porta la vicenda personale ad un livello di macro argomento superiore oggettivizzandolo.
> Ma in questo se così fai, non fai continui riferimenti al di lei marito, al l'amante stessa, al soggetto, ed a quella specifica vicenda perché così si casca continuamente dal macro argomento allo specifico e poi se viene comodo si dice che si parlava in generale se non viene comodo si fanno le congetture.


E aridaje. Non frega un cazzo di chi sia la tua amante, ed è del tutto ininfluente chi sia il marito. Ovviamente se ha scelto di farsi accompagnare alla amnio da te, qualcuno potrà vederci carenza di buon gusto, qualcun altro potrà pensare perché no, e qualcun altro ancora pensare  "usti... Vuole proprio un gran bene, al marito!". Non so se è chiaro. Ed è vero che un inquadramento della. "persona" e non di un argomento macro e' con tutti i limiti più possibile quanto più certi vuoti sono riempiti  (e che altrimenti ognuno li riempie come meglio gli aggrada). Ma è ancora più vero che se non li riempi e stai seduto a guardare disquisizioni come a guardare scientificamente pesci che si muovono in un acquario... Beh... Contento tu, ad una certa a me personalmente frega nulla, se poi invece metti in campo spunti interessanti ti rispondo, sta poi a te trovarne interesse come invece no. Personalmente il gioco delle domande lo trovo di una pesantezza incredibile, e quand'è così sono mica qui per tediarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E aridaje. Non frega un cazzo di chi sia la tua amante, ed è del tutto ininfluente chi sia il marito. Ovviamente se ha scelto di farsi accompagnare alla amnio da te, qualcuno potrà vederci carenza di buon gusto, qualcun altro potrà pensare perché no, e qualcun altro ancora pensare  "usti... Vuole proprio un gran bene, al marito!". Non so se è chiaro. Ed è vero che un inquadramento della. "persona" e non di un argomento macro e' con tutti i limiti più possibile quanto più certi vuoti sono riempiti  (e che altrimenti ognuno li riempie come meglio gli aggrada). Ma è ancora più vero che se non li riempi e stai seduto a guardare disquisizioni come a guardare scientificamente pesci che si muovono in un acquario... Beh... Contento tu, ad una certa a me personalmente frega nulla, se poi invece metti in campo spunti interessanti ti rispondo, sta poi a te trovarne interesse come invece no. Personalmente il gioco delle domande lo trovo di una pesantezza incredibile, e quand'è così sono mica qui per tediarmi.


Le domande si fanno a chi problematizza, a chi racconta dei fatti cercando di capirci di più.
Che domande si possono fare a chi li presenta come esemplari e lascia indizi che poi accuratamente cancella, negandone qualunque significato.
È quello che fanno gli scrittori sleali con il lettore.
Nelle relazioni, nel reale o nel virtuale, fanno scadere l’interesse.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le domande si fanno a chi problematizza, a chi racconta dei fatti cercando di capirci di più.
> Che domande si possono fare a chi li presenta come esemplari e lascia indizi che poi accuratamente cancella, negandone qualunque significato.
> È quello che fanno gli scrittori sleali con il lettore.
> Nelle relazioni, nel reale o nel virtuale, fanno scadere l’interesse.


E' così. Ma significa  (PER ME OVVIAMENTE) che non hai alcun interesse all'argomento che proponi. Ma capita l'antifona per me siamo esattamente amici come prima, nel senso che se butti un argomento interessante accetto l'invito. Poi però non me ne frega niente di farti domande per non sembrare quella che trae conclusioni affrettate. Sto mica risolvendo un quiz, che devo capire cosa sta dietro a una raccomandazione per l'asilo, essu'.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le domande si fanno a chi problematizza, a chi racconta dei fatti cercando di capirci di più.
> Che domande si possono fare a chi li presenta come esemplari e lascia indizi che poi accuratamente cancella, negandone qualunque significato.
> È quello che fanno gli scrittori sleali con il lettore.
> Nelle relazioni, nel reale o nel virtuale, fanno scadere l’interesse.


Non presento come esemplari, bensì racconto, ma le persone che hanno subito corna dubito possano discernere la differenza e non sto denigrando i subenti, ma noto questa differenza tra chi fa o ha fatto o ha provato e chi pensa di essere il tenutario del santo graal del corno.
Riguardo al cancellare indizi mi dovresti dire dove lo avrei fatto, i miei scritti sono tutti pubblici. Gli unici cancellamenti sono state correzioni su strafalcioni grammaticali, visto che avete oggettvizzato talmente tanto dal non riuscire a non farmi notare gli errori di scrittura.
Giusto perché si parla in generale.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' così. Ma significa  (PER ME OVVIAMENTE) che non hai alcun interesse all'argomento che proponi. Ma capita l'antifona per me siamo esattamente amici come prima, nel senso che se butti un argomento interessante accetto l'invito. Poi però non me ne frega niente di farti domande per non sembrare quella che trae conclusioni affrettate. Sto mica risolvendo un quiz, che devo capire cosa sta dietro a una raccomandazione per l'asilo, essu'.


quindi, giusto per capire come tu e l'altra siete messe:
Fino a che si parla a vanvera di lui è verità.
Quando vi si fa notare che si parla a vanvera allora diventa questa la versione: ah no ma noi parlavamo in generale.

Ma va cagher.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io aggiungo. Un uomo che non ha provato a dar via le natiche, non può considerarsi degno del 2020 dove la sessualità è libera.
> Abbattiamo queste barriere morali.
> @Lostris evolviti


 Questo è un interessantissimo fronte di discussione. Io è una vita che sono oggetto di avance pure spinte anzichenò da parte dei miei amici gay, e tutti si sono sempre proposti nel ruolo passivo. Ci fosse mai stato uno che si è proposto di sfasciarmi le chiappe. Tutti mi hanno sempre chiesto che fossi io a metterli a 90, quando stavo proprio su di giri. Sennò la proposta classica che fa un gay maschio a un etero maschio è di farsi ciucciare l'uccello e fare le 10 differenze perché, secondo loro, un tizio dotato di pisello sicuramente sa trattare un pisello rispetto ad una signora vaginamunita. Io frequentando l'ambiente del Gaio mondo So perfettamente che tra due gay veramente gay gli approcci sono assolutamente diretti, e un certo tipo di brutalità verbale piace parecchio. A te invece una lesbica dominante che ti guinzaglia con fare imperioso ti fa mettere in ginocchio e si fa servire un cullingus da paura non smuove niente?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non presento come esemplari, bensì racconto, ma le persone che hanno subito corna dubito possano discernere la differenza e non sto denigrando i subenti, ma noto questa differenza tra chi fa o ha fatto o ha provato e chi pensa di essere il tenutario del santo graal del corno.
> Riguardo al cancellare indizi mi dovresti dire dove lo avrei fatto, i miei scritti sono tutti pubblici. Gli unici cancellamenti sono state correzioni su strafalcioni grammaticali, visto che avete oggettvizzato talmente tanto dal non riuscire a non farmi notare gli errori di scrittura.
> Giusto perché si parla in generale.


Madre santa il tempo che perdi a puntualizzare con gente a cui non fotte un cazzo di ascoltarti! Ma che te ne frega di essere capito! Parla come ti viene e chi non ti vuole ascoltare cazzi loro...


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quindi, giusto per capire come tu e l'altra siete messe:
> Fino a che si parla a vanvera di lui è verità.
> Quando vi si fa notare che si parla a vanvera allora diventa questa la versione: ah no ma noi parlavamo in generale.
> 
> Ma va cagher.


Ma figurati, per me è sufficiente aver capito un paio di cose, mi aggiusto con le mie misure e poi come detto amici come prima.
Mi rammarico  - qui e una volta per tutte. - delle possibilissime future "congetture", non saranno fatte contro te, ma per me.
Spero che - avendo preso anche tu un paio di misure - sarai  altrettanto comprensivo di me e dei miei limiti.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma figurati, per me è sufficiente aver capito un paio di cose, mi aggiusto con le mie misure e poi come detto amici come prima.
> Mi rammarico  - qui e una volta per tutte. - delle possibilissime future "congetture", non saranno fatte contro te, ma per me.
> Spero che - avendo preso anche tu un paio di misure - sarai  altrettanto comprensivo di me e dei miei limiti.


Ci proverò, prometto!


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci proverò, prometto!


Ciauuuu!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madre santa il tempo che perdi a puntualizzare con gente a cui non fotte un cazzo di ascoltarti! Ma che te ne frega di essere capito! Parla come ti viene e chi non ti vuole ascoltare cazzi loro...


È che mi diverto, soprattutto con Renato!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è un interessantissimo fronte di discussione. Io è una vita che sono oggetto di avance pure spinte anzichenò da parte dei miei amici gay, e tutti si sono sempre proposti nel ruolo passivo. Ci fosse mai stato uno che si è proposto di sfasciarmi le chiappe. Tutti mi hanno sempre chiesto che fossi io a metterli a 90, quando stavo proprio su di giri. Sennò la proposta classica che fa un gay maschio a un etero maschio è di farsi ciucciare l'uccello e fare le 10 differenze perché, secondo loro, un tizio dotato di pisello sicuramente sa trattare un pisello rispetto ad una signora vaginamunita. Io frequentando l'ambiente del Gaio mondo So perfettamente che tra due gay veramente gay gli approcci sono assolutamente diretti, e un certo tipo di brutalità verbale piace parecchio. A te invece una lesbica dominante che ti guinzaglia con fare imperioso ti fa mettere in ginocchio e si fa servire un cullingus da paura non smuove niente?


No  attualmente no, anche se intorno ai 10 anni facevo pratica a baciare con una mia amica.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No  attualmente no, anche se intorno ai 10 anni facevo pratica a baciare con una mia amica.


E allora mi sa che ti rimane soltanto il posto in riserva accanto gli orsi marsicani


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora mi sa che ti rimane soltanto il posto in riserva accanto gli orsi marsicani


basta che hanno il pelo, mi va bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È che mi diverto, soprattutto con Renato!


chi è Renato


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> basta che hanno il pelo, mi va bene


 anche le ragazze hanno il pelo, me l'ha detto @Skorpio


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi è Renato


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> anche le ragazze hanno il pelo, me l'ha detto @Skorpio


non dice tutta la verità


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non dice tutta la verità


Siamo su un forum. Trovami qualcuno che lo faccia.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In fondo siete un bell'esperimento sociale.


Tu no invece 

p.s. in quel "siete " ci sei dentro anche tu comunque


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum. Trovami qualcuno che lo faccia.


intendi esperienza omo?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intendi esperienza omo?


no, dire tutta la verità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no, dire tutta la verità.


a beh, io ora sto facendo pipì mentre scrivo, è la verità


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi è Renato


Ma non sarebbe meglio aprirci un sondaggio sopra?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio aprirci un sondaggio sopra?


hanno già mandato la foto, cos'altro si può dire . I piccoli e brutti piacciono?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hanno già mandato la foto, cos'altro si può dire . I piccoli e brutti piacciono?


Ma piccoli... dove?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma piccoli... dove?


interessante, ce lo avrà piccolo o sotto è superdotato?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> interessante, ce lo avrà piccolo o sotto è superdotato?


Apriamo questo, di sondaggio? Possiamo sempre chiedere comunque.
Chi lo fa poi divulga?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apriamo questo, di sondaggio? Possiamo sempre chiedere comunque.
> Chi lo fa poi divulga?


ma ci fidiamo solo di risposte senza opportuna documentazione?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non presento come esemplari, bensì racconto, ma le persone che hanno subito corna dubito possano discernere la differenza e non sto denigrando i subenti, ma noto questa differenza tra chi fa o ha fatto o ha provato e chi pensa di essere il tenutario del santo graal del corno.
> Riguardo al cancellare indizi mi dovresti dire dove lo avrei fatto, i miei scritti sono tutti pubblici. Gli unici cancellamenti sono state correzioni su strafalcioni grammaticali, visto che avete oggettvizzato talmente tanto dal non riuscire a non farmi notare gli errori di scrittura.
> Giusto perché si parla in generale.


“Cancellare gli indizi” era una osservazione stilistica, non intendevo eliminare parole, cosa impossibile se ci sono i quote. 
In un giallo se si vede una pistola è perché poi verrà usata. Quindi quando poi c’è lo scontro il lettore pensa che il personaggio prenderà la pistola. Ma a questo punto lo scrittore dice che era ad acqua o di cioccolato.
Tu fai così.
Hai parlato di raccomandazione e le hai dato un valore, poi hai detto che non aveva alcun valore. È una contraddizione. Ma non ti preoccupi. Ti interessa il gioco di prestigio. 
Ma dissemini indizi in ogni post.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ci fidiamo solo di risposte senza opportuna documentazione?


Ma scherzi?
Copre una tratta della linea rossa della metropolitana!! 

In questo preciso momento e' arrivato a Loreto!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Cancellare gli indizi” era una osservazione stilistica, non intendevo eliminare parole, cosa impossibile se ci sono i quote.
> In un giallo se si vede una pistola è perché poi verrà usata. Quindi quando poi c’è lo scontro il lettore pensa che il personaggio prenderà la pistola. Ma a questo punto lo scrittore dice che era ad acqua o di cioccolato.
> Tu fai così.
> Hai parlato di raccomandazione e le hai dato un valore, poi hai detto che non aveva alcun valore. È una contraddizione. Ma non ti preoccupi. Ti interessa il gioco di prestigio.
> Ma dissemini indizi in ogni post.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Il valore non l'ho dato io.
Io ho raccontato il fatto, poi visto che una utente mi ha invitato a parlarne ho chiarito.
Tu mi hai mai chiesto nulla a riguardo?
Mai.
Hai preferito partire col tuo pippone e su quando eri amministratore delegato, sull'isee, sulle graduatorie e bla bla bla, quando sarebbe stato sufficiente un:" Pinco scusa ma cosa vuol dire quello che hai scritto? No perché a me sembra una gran cosa disonesta ".
Ed io come fatto avrei risposto serenamente.
Invece, per soddisfare la tua fame di protagonismo hai alimentato un dibattito assolutamente lecito neh, non mi fraintendere ma basato unicamente su elementi da te ipotizzati che magari sapendo le cose, potevano comunque essere sviscerati ma in modo più intelligente.
Mi fai vedere altri indizi?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> Copre una tratta della linea rossa della metropolitana!!
> 
> In questo preciso momento e' arrivato a Loreto!!!


A proposito di Loreto, una mia collega mi ha detto che nei prossimi due anni riqualificheranno tutta l'area producendo un'altra specie di citylife.
E tutta la marmaglia di via Padova che fine farà?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di Loreto, una mia collega mi ha detto che nei prossimi due anni riqualificheranno tutta l'area producendo un'altra specie di citylife.
> E tutta la marmaglia di via Padova che fine farà?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di Loreto, una mia collega mi ha detto che nei prossimi due anni riqualificheranno tutta l'area producendo un'altra specie di citylife.
> E tutta la marmaglia di via Padova che fine farà?


Non te l'hanno destinata per farci il deposito?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Senza altri grattacieli mi pare, da quel che ho capito faranno un parco e una roba sotterranea.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non te l'hanno destinata per farci il deposito?


Per fare il mio lavoro servono problemi da risolvere, non merce da depositare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per fare il mio lavoro servono problemi da risolvere, non merce da depositare.


Ma nooooo! Ho parlato per caso del tuo lavoro? Vedi come fraintendi? Fammi vedere una riga, anche mezza, dove ho fatto riferimento al tuo lavoro in questo 3d.

Ovviamente se vuoi sapere a cosa mi riferivo puoi sempre chiedere, eh  .


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nooooo! Ho parlato per caso del tuo lavoro? Vedi come fraintendi? Fammi vedere una riga, anche mezza, dove ho fatto riferimento al tuo lavoro in questo 3d.
> 
> Ovviamente se vuoi sapere a cosa mi riferivo puoi sempre chiedere, eh  .


Difatti, non essendo come te chiedo.
Pensando ti riferissi al lavoro parlando di depositi, ho interpretato così, ora che hai specificato non mi serve mettere in piedi un caso diplomatico, di quale deposito parli?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

E 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Senza altri grattacieli mi pare, da quel che ho capito faranno un parco e una roba sotterranea.


una specie di ponte, per andare dove non so. Ci sono anche delle immagini in rete.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nooooo! Ho parlato per caso del tuo lavoro? Vedi come fraintendi? Fammi vedere una riga, anche mezza, dove ho fatto riferimento al tuo lavoro in questo 3d.
> 
> Ovviamente se vuoi sapere a cosa mi riferivo puoi sempre chiedere, eh  .


ma non stavamo parlando del pisello di Brunetta?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti, non essendo come te chiedo.
> Pensando ti riferissi al lavoro parlando di depositi, ho interpretato così, ora che hai specificato non mi serve mettere in piedi un caso diplomatico, di quale deposito parli?


Ma per il pisello, di cos'altro stavo a parlare con @Ginevra65 ?
Aspetta che la chiamo, Ginevraaaaaa.... Vieni a confermare, mo'!


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non stavamo parlando del pisello di Brunetta?


Eccoti! Senza manco averti letta.
Esatto!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non stavamo parlando del pisello di Brunetta?


Ad Essere proprio pignoli si stava parlando di borse di vestiti usati per bambini alla ex amante.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad Essere proprio pignoli si stava parlando di borse di vestiti usati per bambini alla ex amante.


Mi sembrava troppa una intera area di Milano per quello, ma se lo dici tu crediamoci!


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a beh, io ora sto facendo pipì mentre scrivo, è la verità


ahahah questa è vera trasgressione


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad Essere proprio pignoli si stava parlando di borse di vestiti usati per bambini alla ex amante.


ma più che al sesso sembri interessato ai pargoli delle amanti ...arcistufo schifa le monorgasmiche tu le sterili. che mondo difficile


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma più che al sesso sembri interessato ai pargoli delle amanti ...arcistufo schifa le monorgasmiche tu le sterili. che mondo difficile


Più che altro Mine, come faccio a sapere che è sterile fino a che non la ingravido?
E su questo apriremo un altro dibattito prossimamente.....


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro Mine, come faccio a sapere che è sterile fino a che non la ingravido?
> E su questo apriremo un altro dibattito prossimamente.....


Entrerà negli annali, se mi chiedi come faccio a saperlo, me lo sento.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro Mine, come faccio a sapere che è sterile fino a che non la ingravido?
> E su questo apriremo un altro dibattito prossimamente.....


Titolo: ingravidare l'amante sposata, cosa ne pensate?
Sulle mono orgasmiche Il mio nonno mi ha sempre detto che non è la donna ad essere mono, ma il maschietto che non la trasforma in multi.
Saggezze di altri tempi ma sempre molto attuali.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro Mine, *come faccio a sapere che è sterile *fino a che non la ingravido?
> E su questo apriremo un altro dibattito prossimamente.....


pensavo fosse una delle prime domande del tuo  questionario


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Entrerà negli annali, se mi chiedi come faccio a saperlo, me lo sento.


Pure io me lo sento, anche se sono qui da poco.....devo studiare bene gli indizi da disseminare però.....
Bon, vado al Lego Store in S.Babila.
Fate le brave neh.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

N


Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo fosse una delle prime domande del tuo  questionario


o tranqui, il questionario iniziale prevede solo l'analisi dello stato di famiglia o anulare sinistro e la capcompatibilita.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io me lo sento, anche se sono qui da poco.....devo studiare bene gli indizi da disseminare però.....
> Bon, vado al Lego Store in S.Babila.
> Fate le brave neh.


Vedi un po' se al Lego store ci sono pure kit per costruire pecore


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti smentisco subito.
> Una persona mi ha chiesto quante amanti ho avuto tra un figlio e l'altro, chissà che centrava poi inserire il secondo discorso nel primo, ma come ben sai entrare nei ragionamenti contorti dei sofferenti è impossibile.
> Ed io ho risposto uno numero compreso tra 40 e un altro numero che non ricordo.
> Da quel giorno il soggetto in questione ha deciso che sono 40, lei lo ha deciso, come sono anche state decise cose sul mio conto che io leggo silente e stupito del buontempo che si perde a parlare di cose che non si sanno, senza di fatto chiedere nulla al sottoscritto, che invece essendo l'attore delle sue di cose, avrebbe potuto rispondere seremanente.
> ...


Mah....sarà che sei arrivato qui con atteggiamento,come si dice dalle mie parti  ,da blagheur; ma il fatto è che in quello che scrivi ci si legge quello che dici...
Evidentemente le domande non sono necessarie in quanto sei intelligibile.
Non per riportare lo scambio nelle trincee delle fazioni (dei "sofferenti" e dei gaudenti perché capisci anche tu che sarebbe limitante e fuorviante rispetto ad una interpretazione si, soggettiva ,ma anche razionale) ma rilevo che tu necessiti di ricevere costantemente domande dai tuoi interlocutori, anche quando i loro interventi sono chiari, al pari dei tuoi. A volte si esprime un parere sulla base di ciò che si è capito ; ma le attenuanti di parzialità nell'informazione su cui si basa tale parere, non possono essere addotte in questo contesto, in quanto mi pare che gli approfondimenti di rimando siano molti. Diverso è non condividere un'impostazione ,delle scelte etiche o morali, in modo pretestuoso , dicendo di non essere capiti o fraintesi.
Non è necessario entrare nel dettaglio analitico ,anche per ovvie ragioni di riservatezza, per formarsi un'opinione su ciò che si legge; si deve accettare che i modi di vedere e concepire le cose della vita possano essere diversi , non condivisi e anche criticati, quando venga ritenuto necessario.
L'estensione in un dialogo di un concetto di una teoria ,di un principio poi, non deve fare pensare che li  si voglia fare combaciare per forza alla fattispecie di cui si tratta; tanto è vero che tra le cose che hai citato, l'unica che non c'entra è "l'uranio impoverito" , le altre erano appendici, caratteristiche, risvolti del tutto attinenti all'argomento.
Sull' amiocentesi....è stato scritto di tutto e di più, vero! Ma i punti qualificanti della vicenda sono ben circoscritti, così come le possibili interpretazioni....


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E aridaje. Non frega un cazzo di chi sia la tua amante, ed è del tutto ininfluente chi sia il marito. Ovviamente se ha scelto di farsi accompagnare alla amnio da te, qualcuno potrà vederci carenza di buon gusto, qualcun altro potrà pensare perché no, e qualcun altro ancora pensare  "usti... Vuole proprio un gran bene, al marito!". Non so se è chiaro. Ed è vero che un inquadramento della. "persona" e non di un argomento macro e' con tutti i limiti più possibile quanto più certi vuoti sono riempiti  (e che altrimenti ognuno li riempie come meglio gli aggrada). Ma è ancora più vero che se non li riempi e stai seduto a guardare disquisizioni come a guardare scientificamente pesci che si muovono in un acquario... Beh... Contento tu, ad una certa a me personalmente frega nulla, se poi invece metti in campo spunti interessanti ti rispondo, sta poi a te trovarne interesse come invece no. Personalmente il gioco delle domande lo trovo di una pesantezza incredibile, e quand'è così sono mica qui per tediarmi.


Ma gli devi pure fare le domande che vuole lui, oppure sono libere?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....sarà che sei arrivato qui con atteggiamento,come si dice dalle mie parti  ,da blagheur; ma il fatto è che in quello che scrivi ci si legge quello che dici...
> Evidentemente le domande non sono necessarie in quanto sei intelligibile.
> Non per riportare lo scambio nelle trincee delle fazioni (dei "sofferenti" e dei gaudenti perché capisci anche tu che sarebbe limitante e fuorviante rispetto ad una interpretazione si, soggettiva ,ma anche razionale) ma rilevo che tu necessiti di ricevere costantemente domande dai tuoi interlocutori, anche quando i loro interventi sono chiari, al pari dei tuoi. A volte si esprime un parere sulla base di ciò che si è capito ; ma le attenuanti di parzialità nell'informazione su cui si basa tale parere, non possono essere addotte in questo contesto, in quanto mi pare che gli approfondimenti di rimando siano molti. Diverso è non condividere un'impostazione ,delle scelte etiche o morali, in modo pretestuoso , dicendo di non essere capiti o fraintesi.
> Non è necessario entrare nel dettaglio analitico ,anche per ovvie ragioni di riservatezza, per formarsi un'opinione su ciò che si legge; si deve accettare che i modi di vedere e concepire le cose della vita possano essere diversi , non condivisi e anche criticati, quando venga ritenuto necessario.
> ...


Il problema è che a parlare di interpretazioni per stare a giustificare una non aderenza a quello che viene lasciato vuoto ci si stanca anche presto. Basta dire, quello che non viene detto va da sé che è il detto di chi lo porta. Vale anche a contrario eh... quando uno dopo non avere detto legge i successivi interventi e a quel punto dice che bastava chiedere anziché non capirci un cazzo. 
Se a questo aggiungi anche una certa pesantezza in punto di risposta (questo ovviamente vale solo per me), direi che l'argomento quadro se interessa lo si può sviluppare senza troppi problemi e dove va... Va.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma gli devi pure fare le domande che vuole lui, oppure sono libere?


E' proprio il livello di discussione, per il quale non sono portata ad interagire seriamente. Per carità poi, sono la prima a cui piace ogni tanto anche il momento della ricreazione, della leggerezza. Ma dove la sensazione è quella di camminare in mezzo a bucce di banana (ocio a quel che dici perché scivoli sul non detto) va bene, ma lo prendo un po' come stare nel parco giochi finché mi va. Altro e' se pure al parco giochi esce uno spunto serio...


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma per il pisello, di cos'altro stavo a parlare con @Ginevra65 ?
> Aspetta che la chiamo, Ginevraaaaaa.... Vieni a confermare, mo'!


L'avevo capito pure io


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Titolo: ingravidare l'amante sposata, cosa ne pensate?
> Sulle mono orgasmiche Il mio nonno mi ha sempre detto che non è la donna ad essere mono, ma il maschietto che non la trasforma in multi.
> Saggezze di altri tempi ma sempre molto attuali.


I buoni geni non mentono


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi un po' se al Lego store ci sono pure kit per costruire pecore


pure le pecorine


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro Mine, come faccio a sapere che è sterile fino a che non la ingravido?
> E su questo apriremo un altro dibattito prossimamente.....


ma i vestiti per i bambini? Non sono delle tue signore i pargoli. Quindi hanno già procreato, cosa altro devi testare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad Essere proprio pignoli si stava parlando di borse di vestiti usati per bambini alla ex amante.


e allora ,noi vogliamo parlare anche di piselli.
Ma vedi un po che gente c'è in giro.
Vuole parlare solo delle sue amanti
Egoista


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....sarà che sei arrivato qui con atteggiamento,come si dice dalle mie parti  ,da blagheur; ma il fatto è che in quello che scrivi ci si legge quello che dici...
> Evidentemente le domande non sono necessarie in quanto sei intelligibile.
> Non per riportare lo scambio nelle trincee delle fazioni (dei "sofferenti" e dei gaudenti perché capisci anche tu che sarebbe limitante e fuorviante rispetto ad una interpretazione si, soggettiva ,ma anche razionale) ma rilevo che tu necessiti di ricevere costantemente domande dai tuoi interlocutori, anche quando i loro interventi sono chiari, al pari dei tuoi. A volte si esprime un parere sulla base di ciò che si è capito ; ma le attenuanti di parzialità nell'informazione su cui si basa tale parere, non possono essere addotte in questo contesto, in quanto mi pare che gli approfondimenti di rimando siano molti. Diverso è non condividere un'impostazione ,delle scelte etiche o morali, in modo pretestuoso , dicendo di non essere capiti o fraintesi.
> Non è necessario entrare nel dettaglio analitico ,anche per ovvie ragioni di riservatezza, per formarsi un'opinione su ciò che si legge; si deve accettare che i modi di vedere e concepire le cose della vita possano essere diversi , non condivisi e anche criticati, quando venga ritenuto necessario.
> ...


Tutta sta spatafiata da professorone per dirmi: te lanci argomenti e noi li commentiamo come cazzo ci pare.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> I buoni geni non mentono


Però io non ho fatto il partigiano come lui, non ancora quantomeno.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

C'è un'aria di deja vu su sto forum...


Io avevo un bel negozio di abiti usati sotto casa dove compravo e portavo.
Con mia moglie mi son fatto tutti i negozi dell'usato in giro per l'Europa, pure l'altro ieri, per Madrid, invero carissimi e poco interessanti.
I migliori a Londra e Parigi.
Poi ho comprato giacche in Harris Tweed ad Amsterdam provandole in tee shirt a zero gradi al mercato del brocante.
Con la mia giovine collega non ancora madre condividevo la ricerca di abiti in stock e usati.
Alcune cose di mia moglie sono passate a lei.
Tanto di mia figlia veniva dai cugini.
Ogni tot riempio il bagagliaio di oggetti e abiti che raccolgo e porto tutto in chiesa per i mercatini e i poveri di zona.
Ho un box da svuotare, in questo momento.
Appena torno.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutta sta spatafiata da professorone per dirmi: te lanci argomenti e noi li commentiamo come cazzo ci pare.


Non è una domanda ?!


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Però io non ho fatto il partigiano come lui, non ancora quantomeno.


Speriamo di no. Dovesse capitare sarebbero i venti/trentenni di oggi.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un'aria di deja vu su sto forum...
> 
> 
> Io avevo un bel negozio di abiti usati sotto casa dove compravo e portavo.
> ...


Fai il cambio di stagione nel box


----------

